# Charlotte Uber driver claims passenger thought he was Muslim, attacked him



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*http://m.wbtv.com/wbtv/db_346288/contentdetail.htm?contentguid=tAPVUeUC*


----------



## FlDriver (Oct 16, 2015)

So give that rider 2 stars at most.

Seriously, why is this in the news? Some rider allegedly was a jerk. That never happens.


----------



## lavada jackson (Oct 10, 2014)

FlDriver said:


> So give that rider 2 stars at most.
> 
> Seriously, why is this in the news? Some rider allegedly was a jerk. That never happens.


Anything can happen. Don't inestimable ignorance


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

FlDriver said:


> Seriously, why is this in the news? Some rider allegedly was a jerk. That never happens.


Seriously, why does this assault of a Charlotte Driver getting coverage by WBTV bother you? I would think that an assault of a Driver receiving press coverage would be welcomed by All Drivers!


----------



## TheWhiteTiger (Sep 28, 2015)

FlDriver said:


> So give that rider 2 stars at most.
> 
> Seriously, why is this in the news? Some rider allegedly was a jerk. That never happens.


This is satire, right?


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

It's not just a driver being attacked, but it's a hate crime as well. This ignorant bastard thinks that because he looks like that and has an accent, he's Muslim. His backwards logic also makes him believe that if he's Muslim, he must be a terrorist and an enemy of the United States.


----------



## ORT (Nov 14, 2015)

It just goes to show you how many of the billions of people on this planet are completely brain dead.
Just like the idiots on the www saying they should just bomb those middle eastern countries from the face of the earth, really, thank God these idiots are not in charge. Because a handful, and it is a handful considering the world population, that are lunatics, let's go kill everyone that looks the same or believes in the same religion, man this world is getting scarier and more diluted by the day.
Thank God we did not exterminate the whole German race do to some lunatic named Hitler.
It's a sad world we live in, from lunatics, to sociopathic corporstions "Uber" just to name one, the funny thing is this lady pax I picked up from the airport that lives in SF told me that Uber and it's founders aka TK are known to be sociopaths, she said there is nothing but bad press regarding Uber, she asked me how it was here in NYC, I told her the same, but Under does not care one bit.


----------



## YaZ (Nov 10, 2015)

Claim? You seem to be much more concerned with trying to raise doubt then with the fact that a man was attacked.


----------



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

I have to ask this question again. Was this a flag hail, because after several days, no suspect has been apprehended or even named.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

YaZ said:


> Claim? You seem to be much more concerned with trying to raise doubt then with the fact that a man was attacked.


Legals. Nothing is definite until proven or admitted ie. Pax claims he was giving driver scalp massage while having vigorous discussion regarding the political situation in the middle east.


----------



## TheWhiteTiger (Sep 28, 2015)

KevinH said:


> I have to ask this question again. Was this a flag hail, because after several days, no suspect has been apprehended or even named.


Are pre-paid credit cards traceable?


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

KevinH said:


> I have to ask this question again. Was this a flag hail, because after several days, no suspect has been apprehended or even named.


You would NOT believe how long it takes some departments to do certain tasks one would think were rather basic like tracing phone numbers and subpoenaing information from companies...could take two or three months or more. That is unless there is media attention of course. If the driver had a dash camera and had put the video on youtube for the world to see the cops would have the guy already. The lesson here is *BUY A DASH CAMERA*.

This pax is a walking, talking, pile of shit. I hope they shove his ass under the prison. We don't need people like this breeding and/or spreading their filth and hate to others.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

FlDriver said:


> So give that rider 2 stars at most.
> 
> Seriously, why is this in the news? Some rider allegedly was a jerk. That never happens.


What is wrong with you?


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> What is wrong with you?


I'm almost 100% certain that was not meant to be taken seriously.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

D Town said:


> I'm almost 100% certain that was not meant to be taken seriously.


I hope so.


----------



## Kruhn (Sep 24, 2015)

The bigotry and ignorance of the passenger. My response if he asked me if I was Muslim, what ****ing business of yours is it, asshole!

I find it weird that the driver didn't call 911. Assault is a crime. I'm just guessing he's an immigrant and just didn't want to make waves.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

He did call 911


----------



## Kruhn (Sep 24, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> He did call 911


Oh I'm sorry. I was reading the news story so quickly that I must've overlooked that fact.

Thanks for the correction.


----------



## TakinItUpWithUber (Mar 14, 2015)

Love Uber's response so boilerplate. Surprised they didn't end with a "Best".


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

TIC. This is Charlotte. A very bigoted place.
Most CAB drivers here are East African- Somali or Eratraean (sic).
Pax probably takes Uber cause he ASSUMES he's gonna get an American born driver.
Very few full time Americans will be doing this job in .75 markets soon.

Oh and the pax deserves the book thrown at him. 
I wish they'd publish his name.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Very few full time Americans will be doing this job in .75 markets soon.


I'm trying to wrap my head around the meaning of this statement...perhaps I'm trying too hard so I'll just ask. What is a full time American?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

D Town said:


> I'm trying to wrap my head around the meaning of this statement...perhaps I'm trying too hard so I'll just ask. What is a full time American?


You got me.
Grammar, syntax, broken!
That's what you get when I've driven every day off (including today) for the past month.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

lavada jackson said:


> Anything can happen. Don't inestimable ignorance


POST#3/lavada jackson: INDUBITABLY!


----------

